

Ruby's Hidden do {} while () Loop - jz
http://archive.jvoorhis.com/articles/2007/06/13/ruby-hidden-do-while-loop

======
jz
I've been programming exclusively in Ruby for almost 3 years now and came
across this while I was looking at tempfile's source. I was gonna write about
it but turns out this guy sums it up pretty good. I apologize since this is a
news site and the post is from 2007, but it was news to me and I thought it
was a very elegant hack.

